# New baby gaggia - water not coming out of the group head



## Gerardo Montoya (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi all

This seems to be a very common problem and I have been following the instructions given but I am stuck.

I have change the group head gasket, replaced the group head got rid of scale and still nothing happens.

There is steam coming out of the wand (but not water) also the machine heats up and makes noises when I press the cup button but no water comes out of the group head.

Any suggestions about what to do next?

Many thanks


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

It's a blocked solenoid valve - search on here for removing it, stripping it down and cleaning it with a needle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerardo Montoya (Sep 11, 2019)

Thank you very much. I will try that next.


----------



## Gerardo Montoya (Sep 11, 2019)

MrShades said:


> It's a blocked solenoid valve - search on here for removing it, stripping it down and cleaning it with a needle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Hi Mr Shades

I did everything as indicated - I believe. But still no luck.

Steam is coming off the wand. The valve clicks open when I press the cup button and there is sound as if something was about to happen but nothing happens.

I am not sure if this is relevant but when cleaning the valve I blew through the hole at the top ro check that air was flowing through the openings. Initially only one of them let air pass through. After cleaning the valve both do so but the previously blocked one didn't let as much air through. Could it be that is still blocked?

Do I need new valve or could this be something completely different?

Also I noticed that there is steam coming from the wand but not actually water if that makes sense.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Did you follow something like these instructions and actually strip the valve down?

https://wiki.wholelattelove.com/images/d/d4/BABIES-CLASSIC_3-Way_Solenoid_Cleaning.pdf

It's usually the small hole in the centre that gets blocked (it's visible in the "clean" pic - and is best cleaned out with a needle)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerardo Montoya (Sep 11, 2019)

Yes!! That is exactly the document I used.

I will try again this morning. However, yesterday I noticed that steam started to come out the brewing head too.

The wand has been releasing steam and little water but there seems to be a lot scale bits coming out too.

Will give it another go.

Thank you


----------



## Gerardo Montoya (Sep 11, 2019)

Update:

I decided to just give the whole machine a good clean (it hasn't been used for a very long time).

The boiler was clogged with a really thick, grey 'mud' (guess all my attempts to descale it. See pic.

I have cleaned everything.... but still it doesn't work. Now, not even steam or water comes out of the steaming wand either.

Is it time to give up or are there any other suggestions?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

There's almost nothing that can't be fixed with simple and cheap replacement parts, or a good clean.

As you've got all that muck inside, clean the boiler out properly and flush it all clean - and then give the solenoid valve and group he's a good clean too. Remove the dispersion plate from the group and clean the hole that the water comes out of with a thin piece of wire.

The Gaggias are easily blocked by stray scale and muck but a good clean usually is enough - which may take a while with yours!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerardo Montoya (Sep 11, 2019)

Many thanks once again!

I have spent the morning cleaning everything. The problem however persists and I now believe it is the pump not working.

I opened the back to see how water was flowing and ... well it doesn't.

How can I take out the pump? Not sure what to do with the two rubber brackets.

G


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

Gerardo Montoya said:


> Many thanks once again!
> I have spent the morning cleaning everything. The problem however persists and I now believe it is the pump not working.
> I opened the back to see how water was flowing and ... well it doesn't.
> How can I take out the pump? Not sure what to do with the two rubber brackets.
> G


If you disconnect the tube that connects it to the boiler and turn it on do you get any water coming out of it

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerardo Montoya (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi there

This will sound stupid but I so not know how to open than clamp!!

I can see however that there is no water at all being sucked into the pump.


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

Gerardo Montoya said:


> Hi there
> This will sound stupid but I so not know how to open than clamp!!
> I can see however that there is no water at all being sucked into the pump.


If you use a set of pliers to press the metal tabs it will relief the pressure enough that you can pull the tube out. 
Do you have the intake immersed in water?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerardo Montoya (Sep 11, 2019)

Ok. So, after reading your comment I double checked the intake and indeed the tank has not fully clicked and thus water was not flowing to the pipes.

There is a humming noise when I press the cup button but nothing else if flowing thro the system.

I will try to disconnect the pipe to the boiler and see what happens.

Are those clamps single use?


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

Gerardo Montoya said:


> Ok. So, after reading your comment I double checked the intake and indeed the tank has not fully clicked and thus water was not flowing to the pipes.
> There is a humming noise when I press the cup button but nothing else if flowing thro the system.
> I will try to disconnect the pipe to the boiler and see what happens.
> Are those clamps single use?


Not at all. You will be able to use them multiple times. Did you refill the boiler by pressing the brew button and opening the steam valve until water flows through?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerardo Montoya (Sep 11, 2019)

I have not tried that again after following your recommendations.

In fact not since I opened and cleaned the boiler.

I did managed to disconnect the main pipe to the boiler as suggested and confirmed that water is not flowing through the pump. I took out the pump and it looked fine and clean but it does no longer makes the usual vibration sound.


----------



## Gerardo Montoya (Sep 11, 2019)

Hello all

Another update on this project. So Far this is what I have done;

1) Replaced the group head, cleaned the s valve as suggested using a pin, etc. No water flowed - not even from the wand (initially I was getting some steam/dirty water)

2) Open the boiler and cleaned all the muck that had built up there after descaling. No water flowed at all this time.

3) I realised that water wasn't actually being pumped anymore. Changed the pump, then f valve and the hose to the boiler. Now the pump is making the right noises but water is still bot flowing at all.

What can I do next?? ????

Help please!!!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Does it now pump water out of the steam wand?

If not, there's something wrong with the pump or tube or OPV which you'll need to address first.

If it does then there's something blocking the solenoid valve or the water path from it to the dispersion plate / group.

After descaling and messing with the boiler it is VERY common to have stray pieces of scale block the solenoid again (and again) - so my first port of call would be to check water is pumped from the wand and then clean the solenoid valve fully again.

Keep going...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerardo Montoya (Sep 11, 2019)

Unfortunately, not water through the wand either. The pump is brand new and so is the OPV (new model) see attached and a longer silicon hose.

The new pump makes the usual normal noise and water seems to be flowing from the tank but only to one side of the tubes (apparently not towards the pump)

I will have another go tomorrow.

Thanks again for your advice

G


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Eh? It's a new pump and a new OPV, but you still don't get water flowing to the boiler?

Are you sure you have the pipes connected to the right outlets on the OPV?


----------



## Gerardo Montoya (Sep 11, 2019)

Success!!

Actually that was the problem. The pipes were connected to the wrong ends of the OPV.

Thanks a million for all your help!!

I am enjoying again a great cup of expresso from my baby gaggia.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Great stuff... does that mean that your "old" pump and "old" OPV will work again now??? ?


----------



## Gerardo Montoya (Sep 11, 2019)

Ha ha ha !! They did need replacing!! I just got the pipes mixed when I installed the new F shape valve!!! ?


----------

